# 00 Altima - temperature guage issue



## rfeller (Nov 30, 2015)

Just had alternator replaced and now temp guage not working. Have only taken 1/2 hr drive in it to get it home, but heat worked great as normal. Never had a problem before the alternator replacement. Is there a connection and other than the obvious fact that I wont be able to tell temp if there is a coming problem, is it OK to drive like this ? Thanks !


----------



## SPEEDO (Jun 9, 2003)

they may have knocked the connector off of the water temp sending unit...


----------

